
Ask HN: Bloggers, what tools are you lacking? - lumannnn
Hey HN!<p>Title probably says it all. What tools are you lacking? Are there (still) any annoying tasks which you would want to get rid of?<p>If you solved any such problem in the past, how did you do it?<p>Thank you for your input and time in advance! :)
======
bbcbasic
The inspiration, motivation and diligence to post regularly.

------
chmielewski
Ability to make drag/drop ASCII charts and diagrams.

------
pryelluw
A way to have ipython notebooks on wordpress posts.

~~~
Philomath
Do you mean to display it or to actually be able to interact with it?

~~~
pryelluw
Display.

